# Suicide bomber kills senior Iran Guards commanders



## L.K.Eder (Oct 18, 2009)

> Suicide bomber kills senior Iran Guards commanders
> 
> TEHRAN (Reuters) - A suicide bomber killed around 20 people, including two senior Revolutionary Guards commanders, in southeastern Iran on Sunday, Iranian media reported.
> 
> ...



..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2009)

What is it Librul keep blathering, Iraq and Iran are the same place? Iran is running Iraq, Mokky Al Sadr for President?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 18, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What is it Librul keep blathering, Iraq and Iran are the same place? Iran is running Iraq, Mokky Al Sadr for President?





great stuff there.


----------



## The_Halfmoon (Oct 19, 2009)

why can't we all just get along? oh yeah, 'cuz some arab nutjob saw an angel in the desert... good work


----------



## rdean (Oct 19, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> What is it Librul keep blathering, Iraq and Iran are the same place? Iran is running Iraq, Mokky Al Sadr for President?



For many on the right, liberals seem to blather because the liberals haven't learned how to speak "Simpleton".  Liberals tend to look at something called the, "Big Picture" and make decisions based on things we call, "facts" and other things called, "data".  Usually, this information is recorded to be studied at a later date.  Most Republicans haven't mastered rudimentary numbers and figures.  They tend more towards "stick figures".   Here is a conservative picture story.  Quite expressive.  Still being translated.

http://serpentsdoves.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/stick-figures.jpg

I have been asking other liberals to learn "Simpleton" so we can communicate with conservatives.  Nothing deep or thoughtful.  Just basic communication.  Simpleton is quite easy to learn.  It's mostly arm waving, hand gestures and a few words, the most common being "Ugh" and "Huh?".  These are used in combination with the hand gestures to convey simple (hence the name "Simpleton") needs.  Eat.  Go.  Walk. Poop.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 19, 2009)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > What is it Librul keep blathering, Iraq and Iran are the same place? Iran is running Iraq, Mokky Al Sadr for President?
> ...



Uh huh. 

You Libs kept telling us how Iran was running Iraq but then a funny thing happened on the way to Basra. When the People the Libs have been rooting for, that is, the Iraqi Insurgents with Al Sadr and his Iranian Proxies, went to claim grab their throne at Basra, the US Trained ISF sawed the Iranian hand off at the wrist and inflicted one of the worst ass kicking in modern warfare.

You would think that the facts would occasionally bail you fuckers out but you're 0 for the entire WOT.

Where's your boy Mooky Al Sadr been hiding lately?


----------

